# الهندسة الصناعية في المستشفيات



## nasserf (22 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ,, اود اخوتي ان تتفضلوا بالمشاركة في توضيح كيفية تطبيق الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة وادارة الجودة الشاملة في المستشفيات


----------



## nasserf (1 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم رجاء من الاخوة المهندسين التفاعل والمشاركة في كيفية تطبيق مبادئ الهندسة الصناعية في المستشفيات مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## samehnour (6 أكتوبر 2012)

جدولة غرفة العمليات
جدولة مواعيد عمل المرضين والممرضات
جدولة العيادات الخارجية
دراسة أوقات الانتظار وكيفية تقليلها
تحليل البيانات
رفع مستوى الجودة
دراسة الطلب المتوقع على خدمات المستشفى المختلفة
دراسة أي توسعات مقترحة لأي جزء بالمستشفى باستخدام المحاكاة
دراسة كيفية تحسين إمداد كل قسم باللوازم الطبية بدون نقص وبدون تخزين كميات كبيرة
دراسة الحركة الوقت للعمليات الجراحية
دراسة الفراغات وكيفية الاستفادة منها في تخطيط المستشفى والخدمات المختلفة

شكرا


----------



## nasserf (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا*



samehnour قال:


> جدولة غرفة العمليات
> جدولة مواعيد عمل المرضين والممرضات
> جدولة العيادات الخارجية
> دراسة أوقات الانتظار وكيفية تقليلها
> ...



اشكر المهندس سامح وارجوا المزيد من الافادة لتطبيق الهندسة الصناعية في قسم الصيانة في المستشفيات


----------



## البرنس311 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

كلام جميل


----------

